# Jay Williams Wants to be a Bull!



## HJHJR (May 30, 2002)

*Duke guard fond of Bulls*
Williams wants team back on top

By K.C. Johnson
Tribune staff reporter

June 8, 2002, 8:33 PM CDT


There are three things that Jay Williams, a New Jersey native, can't do.

He can't help the Nets beat the Los Angeles Lakers.

He can't change the game-tying free throw he missed against Indiana in the NCAA tournament, which some critics see as a blemish on an otherwise stellar college career.

And he can't wave his magic wand and turn into a certain No. 23.

"I'm not Michael Jordan," Williams said Saturday. "I love the fact that Chicago has had great success, but I think this town is past that. Let's move on. It's been a while. I just want to bring it back to where it was."

Williams, according to every league executive asked during last week's NBA predraft camp, can do plenty of other things. And he plans to when some team makes him a multimillionare in the NBA draft June 26.

There is talk that Golden State and the Clippers will make a late run to trade up and draft the former Duke point guard with the first overall pick. But all signs still point to the Bulls taking Williams with the second pick.

News out of Houston on Saturday has Chinese officials agreeing to meet with Rockets officials in China to reach an agreement on Yao Ming. Rockets officials appear willing to jump any political hurdle erected by the Chinese government to select Yao with the first pick.

_Furthermore, Williams is telling friends and associates that he hopes to land in Chicago._

Williams sat with several other top draft prospects at a downtown hotel Saturday for the conclusion of the NBA predraft camp.

His words must have been music to Jerry Krause's ears. The Bulls' general manager is long tired of talk of the dismantled dynasty and believes he has assembled the pieces—Jalen Rose, Eddy Curry, Tyson Chandler, Jamal Crawford—to return the Bulls to respectability.

Williams is confident he has the requisite playing and leadership skills to expedite that process if the Bulls draft him.

"I played in a program that has prepared me for the NBA," Williams said. "And I think my determination is something that will be the most valuable thing I'm going to bring to the team."

Williams acknowledged the delicate task of asserting leadership as a rookie, the so-called new kid on the block. But he sounded ready for the challenge.

"I'm going to make sure my team knows that it's not all right to lose," Williams said. "I think some teams get content with it, saying, 'We lost. We got next game.' I'm not like that.

"If we lose one game, everybody's going to know about it. If we lose another game, everybody's going to know about it even more. That's the person I am."

In that regard Williams is much like Rose, whom he has met once. Rose might be present when Williams works out for the Bulls later this week. Williams has worked out only for Golden State and said he has nothing scheduled for Houston.

Williams will stay in Chicago all week with his agent, Bill Duffy, and joked that he might start pricing real estate.

"Chicago would be a great fit," he said.

Williams' Duke teammate, Mike Dunleavy, met with Krause on Saturday as he continues to wrestle with his decision whether to enter the draft or return for his senior year. Dunleavy has yet to hire an agent and has until June 19 to make his decision.

"There's no wrong answer but there might be a better answer," Dunleavy said. "That's what I'm trying to find right now. Once I make the decision, I won't look back." 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Take that, MJeff and Scottie. Your days of influencing players are over. Jay is making it awfully tough for me to favor a swap for Baron Davis. Between now and 6/26 I'm going to have to start thinking in terms of Jay as the Bulls starting PG and go from there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

great article! I love his attitude! Thats exactly what we need.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Glad to see it. Ditto for MJ and Scottie. Houston will take Ming if given the opportunity, I don't see a trade, there are not any centers of quality worth trading for available (as there aren't many and not that young). A quality center is what they really need and will take. Odom and the 8 and 12 won't get them a championship or an all star center.
It's our game at this point, and an offer better blow us over to make a trade. We can stand pat and do just fine.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

"I just want to bring it back to where it was." 

Those words are music to my ears. Refreshing. Jay Williams, one of the most nba ready players in this years nba draft, WANTS to play for the Bulls. Wants to play for the fans of Chicago! Wants to play for US! That attitude is certainly different that what we have heard from the media and certain nba players. active and non-active, over the past three or four years. Many have been getting their jabs in, many have been laughing. Even fans of other teams have sounded like a broken record over and over again, "No one wants to play for the bulls!" Well almost no one. Jay Williams wants to play. And not "just play" But win! He intends to come in here and restore the past glory back to the wonderful town of chicago! 

Is this a fantasy? Surely he can't be serious, some people may mock! Oh quite the contrary he is serious! He is not just saying those words to appease the fact that Chicago could and should take him with the second pick! 

Williams is telling freinds and associates that he hopes to land in chicago! 

He sounds ready for the task. He doesnt intend to come in here and just collect his money and play for stats so he can move on elsewhere. "If we lose one game, everybody's going to know about it! If we lose another game, everybody's going to know about it even more! That's the person i am!" 

"Chicago will be a great fit!" I agree with those words. It will indeed be a great fit! 

The pieces are in place. We have the potential stars of tomorrow. Curry, Chandler, Hassell, Crawford. Throw in a healthy Robinson and there is not telling what might happen. Fizer as a sixth man off the bench and Rose. Another player who came in here and was and is most professional in his attitude on and off the court! He is with us for a long time and i for one am glad of it! So what do we do? Many offers of trading Williams have come up and will continue to come up until draft day. I think its time to bury the past. It was wonderful in its hay day. Six championships. Many highlights to last a lifetime. We have someone who wants to accept the challenge that many of us thought a top FA would do but didnt. I say lets give him a chance. Hold on guys and gals, we could be in for another wild ride!


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

Thanks for the article man!

I like Jay Williams attidude I can see Ming be as the #1 pick in Houston unless China governament give Houston a problem which I hope not.........They only time I will trade Jay Williams if we get a very very very good deal back in then I'll take it but other wise I'll keep Jay Williams


----------



## HJHJR (May 30, 2002)

I think we're begining to see another reason why Krause dealt Mercer and Artest (among others) away for Rose and Best. Imagine the two Ron's reactions to JWill's remarks. After the way they tried to shut out Chandler and Curry on the court, how receptive do you think they'd have been at the prospect of a 21 year old rookie assuming a leadership role with this team before he's even drafted? Jalen is already on record as favoring his selection in the draft.

Not only is Krause acquiring some outstanding talent through the draft and trades, he's also somehow managed to find talent that's combined with exceptional character. Every member of the Bulls roster is a good person as well as a hell of a basketball player. And JWill if he's selected will certainly fit right in. I've been a very harsh critic of Krause in the past. But I have to admit he's doing a fine job of assembling a roster Bulls fans will be proud to cheer for. Grudgingly, my hat's off to him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HJHJR *
> I think we're begining to see another reason why Krause dealt Mercer and Artest (among others) away for Rose and Best. Imagine the two Ron's reactions to JWill's remarks. After the way they tried to shut out Chandler and Curry on the court, how receptive do you think they'd have been at the prospect of a 21 year old rookie assuming a leadership role with this team before he's even drafted? Jalen is already on record as favoring his selection in the draft.
> 
> Not only is Krause acquiring some outstanding talent through the draft and trades, he's also somehow managed to find talent that's combined with exceptional character. Every member of the Bulls roster is a good person as well as a hell of a basketball player. And JWill if he's selected will certainly fit right in. I've been a very harsh critic of Krause in the past. But I have to admit he's doing a fine job of assembling a roster Bulls fans will be proud to cheer for. Grudgingly, my hat's off to him.


I have been critical pf JK in the past also. Some of it deserved. Some not deserved. You bring up some good points as usual. The very first game with Rose against the knicks we won. Why? Rose had 36 points sure but, Curry and chandler we involved! they were not with Mercer, artest etc. Oakley, was one of the only ones who would feed the kids at all until Rose and best was traded for! If i wore a hat i would take it of also.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Jay Williams would do wonders for the Bulls, but like everything, it will take time. I hope he doesn't think that the change will be a radical one.

That being said, I do think that he would be an extremely important piece to a puzzlethat would one day bring success


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

*MD Says "Yes" to Chicago as Well*

*''This would be a great situation,'' said Williams, who believes he can help the Bulls win immediately. "Chicago's fan support is great. And with Jalen Rose, Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry, there are a lot of pieces to the puzzle. I'd love to be here. It's a great fit.''

If Williams does end up as the No. 1 pick because of Yao's status, Dunleavy could wind up with the Bulls.

Dunleavy has already discussed his situation with Krause, and the 6-9 small forward plays the position of most urgency for the Bulls.

''I've known [Krause] for a while, and he's been really helpful helping me make a good decision,'' Dunleavy said. ''The Bulls would be great.''*

Two very bright, very talented basketball players have now stepped up with favorable remarks about Chicago. You're right, HJ. Despite Jordan's and Pippin's best efforts to denegrate Chicago, perceptions about the city and the Bulls organization are changing for the better. The corner's been turned. And if a team that won just 26 games last year can find themselves in the Finals this year, who knows how much better our Bulls can be starting in November.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

sum old stuff here


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BullFan16</b>!
> sum old stuff here


why you gotta do that man. Of course I jumped the gun and didn't look at the date til i finished reading


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

April fools is two months away. You're EARLY!!!!


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Krazy!!!</b>!
> April fools is two months away. You're EARLY!!!!


Jay Williams royally screwed the Bulls out of a #2 pick. Jay Williams will not hold true to his word to give the Bulls first shot....unless its something unreasonable like "sign me for 8 mill per."


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> 
> 
> Jay Williams royally screwed the Bulls out of a #2 pick. Jay Williams will not hold true to his word to give the Bulls first shot....unless its something unreasonable like "sign me for 8 mill per."


Jay already screwed this franchise.....it had to put up with an additional year of absolute mediocrity.

It's all good....his motorcycle accident made it possible for the Bulls to select Hinrich in 2003 and then Gordon/Deng/Duhon in 2004.


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Krazy!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> Jay already screwed this franchise.....it had to put up with an additional year of absolute mediocrity.
> ...


Argggh....guess you're right....:|


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

the top picks in that draft haven't turned out too well. we were just screwed in general having a good pick in that draft. amare went 8th?


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jollyoscars</b>!
> the top picks in that draft haven't turned out too well. we were just screwed in general having a good pick in that draft. amare went 8th?


Amare went 9th....

If you looked at what we had in place going into that draft you saw:

Curry
Chandler
HUGE VOID
Rose
Crawford

Now I for one can't stand Rose and to a lesser degree Crawford. But at the time that is what we had...so that's what I'll base the scenario on. I think you could EASILY argue we needed a SF more than a PG.

Caron Butler went 10th. 

Golden State was right behind us BEGGING for Williams. We could have absolutely (insert word that I don't use due to respect for women) Golden State. We easily could have traded down one spot with them and grabbed two future first rounders. Which from Golden State always promises you a good pick . We probably could have unloaded ERob because the 2nd and 3rd pick would have cancelled salaries and then the two future draft picks would have counted for salary I THINK..... So Erob probably would have been gone for an expiring contract. GSW needed a PG BAD and they wanted Williams BAD. I did NOT want Williams AT ALL. I saw him for what he was:

*A scoring PG who couldn't score. Basically his athleticism while unreal in college was nothing special in the NBA and I think he is still the All-time leader in ALMOST dunking.*

We then could have turned around and probably drafted Mike Dunleavy.....who we then could have offered to Miami for their pick (Caron Butler) and their second rounder. That would have added the toughness in Butler that that team was so sorely lacking. 

We still would have been F'd that year and would have taken one more season to label Rose a cancer and unload the Albatross contract.....but we would have been that much closer.

Caron would have compensated for a lot of the weaknesses of 2002-03 and 2003-04 Curry and Chandler, we probably still would have been able to draft Hinrich, we'd have extra picks for AD and Pike's replacements, we probably STILL get Gordon and by now this team would have turned the corner about a year ago as opposed to this year. 

But we drafted Jay Williams and I got to instead listen to his attitude of entitlement, listen to him talk about Jordan like "this is our time now, that was the past," watch him ignore an instruction to call a time out and try to take it to five defenders only to miss a dunk, watch him have horrible shot selection, listen to him talk about possibly playing elsewhere, watch him knowingly violate the CBA even after warned, and then:

*Have the media treat him about 10 times better than Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler anyway.*


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm confused!? Didn't we already draft Jay Williams once. Are we talking about the Jay Williams who got in a motercycle accident? Is this thread really old and somone brought it up again?


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

You know, after looking at it........HJHJR's writing style is very similar to Kismet's. 

Not that I'm trying to get at anything, they're both great posters (or, were great posters, in HJHJR's case), it just kind of struck me when I read the thread.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I haven't been on much the past 4-5 days, but it seems like there have been a lot of threads bumped from the last couple years. What's the deal? And what happened to DickieHurtz and HJHJR? Those cats were two of my favorite posters!


----------

